# How long did you Lurk.............



## etexas (Mar 26, 2009)

That sounds so creepy! Like a a stalker or something! No, I mean how long did you read the PB before joining????? I came across it in a search for Puritan Devotional material? (I think that was my general search anyway.) I "lurked" for about 2 months I saw 2 other Anglicans (Richard and Vaughn) so I "reckoned" I was safe. So how long did you.........lurk...........


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 26, 2009)

Joined within a few days


----------



## Tripel (Mar 26, 2009)

No lurking here. I joined before ever reading a thread.


----------



## etexas (Mar 26, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Like, a minute and a half, I think.


That fast! It was love at first sight for Josh my friends!


----------



## Theognome (Mar 26, 2009)

I lurked not.


Theognome


----------



## etexas (Mar 26, 2009)

Joshua said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > Joshua said:
> ...


And doing a WONDERFUL job of it Sire!


----------



## Prufrock (Mar 26, 2009)

Man, Tex, I _still_ haven't taken the time to read any of the other posts on here (let alone, to lurk): I just blaze away posting and hope it applies to something.


----------



## Rich Koster (Mar 26, 2009)

I started the process within the same week I found out about it. My wife tried to get me in to some other chatrooms or blogs or whateveryacallems in the past. They were full of WoF and some really weird new age stuff being passed off as orthodox. I was annoyed by them, she ditched them too after seeing all of the junk and not much edifying stuff.


----------



## kvanlaan (Mar 26, 2009)

> Like, a minute and a half, I think.


----------



## QueenEsther (Mar 26, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Like, a minute and a half, I think.



Me too. I looked, I saw a thread relevant to me in the ladies tea parlor and I joined so I could read it.


----------



## Idelette (Mar 26, 2009)

A couple of months...


----------



## etexas (Mar 26, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> I started the process within the same week I found out about it. My wife tried to get me in to some other chatrooms or blogs or whateveryacallems in the past. They were full of WoF and some really weird new age stuff being passed off as orthodox. I was annoyed by them, she ditched them too after seeing all of the junk and not much edifying stuff.


Oh there are some HORRID "Christian" sites out there! I was really only in one it lasted for about a week.....they found out I was a REFORMED Christian in the REC and I was the "Great Satan" if I had been in the "mainline" Episcopal church things would have been fine.....but an Anglican who admired Calvin!!!!!!! GASP!


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Mar 26, 2009)

I didn't,

I just stumbled onto it doing a search engine search and noticed a picture of an old friend of mine in an avatar. So I joined.

(Got back in touch with the old friend in the avatar too BTW.)

Now I post here more than he does.


----------



## Rich Koster (Mar 26, 2009)

etexas said:


> Rich Koster said:
> 
> 
> > I started the process within the same week I found out about it. My wife tried to get me in to some other chatrooms or blogs or whateveryacallems in the past. They were full of WoF and some really weird new age stuff being passed off as orthodox. I was annoyed by them, she ditched them too after seeing all of the junk and not much edifying stuff.
> ...



When you talk about election/predestination, a lot of people think you are a mean old nazi. They don't like the fact that not all things are a product of their decisions or actions.


----------



## VictorBravo (Mar 26, 2009)

More than a year, maybe a year and a half. I am very reluctant to join forums.


----------



## etexas (Mar 26, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > Rich Koster said:
> ...


No they don't! You are correct friend they have the "control" they began to rip me as soon as they heard the NAME of my Denomination!!!!!!!

-----Added 3/26/2009 at 05:54:09 EST-----



victorbravo said:


> More than a year, maybe a year and a half. I am very reluctant to join forums.


Vic, you don't strike me as the shy sort.


----------



## Michael (Mar 26, 2009)

I lurked around this thread for a little over a half an hour before posting.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Mar 26, 2009)

Tim joined several months before I did; I read over his shoulder/lurked that way until I finally felt like I had something to say! Now, of course, I don't shut up!


----------



## Skyler (Mar 26, 2009)

Lurk? I don't lurk. I dive head first into things and see what happens. If I like what happens, I stick around. Otherwise, I get bored and go somewhere else.

Clearly, I liked what happened.


----------



## etexas (Mar 26, 2009)

Skyler said:


> Lurk? I don't lurk. I dive head first into things and see what happens. If I like what happens, I stick around. Otherwise, I get bored and go somewhere else.
> 
> Clearly, I liked what happened.


We like ya' man glad you stuck around!


----------



## Prufrock (Mar 26, 2009)

So my last post wasn't _entirely_ honest. I came upon the site several years ago during a google search (I believe on the lapsarian question?); and over the next few years, threads would occasionally come up again on searches or would be linked on other websites. One day, I decided, "Hey, why not join?"


----------



## rescuedbyLove (Mar 26, 2009)

I lurked for 30 seconds, wondered whether I was eligible for 10 minutes, then joined.

-----Added 3/26/2009 at 06:06:56 EST-----

I didn't know if I would "make it", but I did!! Yay!!


----------



## etexas (Mar 26, 2009)

Scottish Lass said:


> Tim joined several months before I did; I read over his shoulder/lurked that way until I finally felt like I had something to say! Now, of course, I don't shut up!


Slow down Anna!  Kidding! Glad you had something to say and hit your stride!


----------



## Hamalas (Mar 26, 2009)

I joined as soon as I found the forum! And then I didn't read or post hardly at all for over a year! So even though my join date is Jan 2007, it really should be like August 2008.


----------



## etexas (Mar 26, 2009)

rescuedbyLove said:


> I lurked for 30 seconds, wondered whether I was eligible for 10 minutes, then joined.
> 
> -----Added 3/26/2009 at 06:06:56 EST-----
> 
> I didn't know if I would "make it", but I did!! Yay!!


Normally I would not have made it, but there was a lapse in quality control the day I joined, I am so lovable the can't bear to get rid of me now!


----------



## Classical Presbyterian (Mar 26, 2009)

Being in the Most Ridiculous Denomination (hereafter referred to as MRD), I was reluctant to join. But if Grymir, A5Pointer and recovering MRDers like Backwoods could be here, then I figured that I might be tolerated too.


----------



## etexas (Mar 26, 2009)

Classical Presbyterian said:


> Being in the Most Ridiculous Denomination (hereafter referred to as MRD), I was reluctant to join. But if Grymir, A5Pointer and recovering MRDers like Backwoods could be here, then I figured that I might be tolerated too.


Glad you joined my friend!


----------



## rescuedbyLove (Mar 26, 2009)

etexas said:


> rescuedbyLove said:
> 
> 
> > I lurked for 30 seconds, wondered whether I was eligible for 10 minutes, then joined.
> ...



Yeah, you _*are*_ pretty cool.

-----Added 3/26/2009 at 06:13:59 EST-----

Hey, that smiley even looks like your avatar!!


----------



## etexas (Mar 26, 2009)

rescuedbyLove said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > rescuedbyLove said:
> ...


I have my moments.


----------



## janimar (Mar 26, 2009)

I actually first became acquainted with PB through something someone posted on bwarfield group years ago. I looked at out and found myself spending too much time checking things out. I joined this past month because now I use Google Reader so it keeps me on top of new threads but I unless I'm interested I don't even go to the site. I think it helps me to waste less time, but then again I did respond to this thread.


----------



## nicnap (Mar 26, 2009)

I found A Puritan's Mind first...from there found here, and joined. Didn't lurk...that was 6 years ago.


----------



## etexas (Mar 26, 2009)

janimar said:


> I actually first became acquainted with PB through something someone posted on bwarfield group years ago. I looked at out and found myself spending too much time checking things out. I joined this past month because now I use Google Reader so it keeps me on top of new threads but I unless I'm interested I don't even go to the site. I think it helps me to waste less time, but then again I did respond to this thread.


Well thank you Janice! An important Thread it is! I am flattered you posted!


----------



## BJClark (Mar 26, 2009)

I read a couple of articles found it was much more spiritually full filling that another forum I was posting on at the time..so I filled out the information and sent it in..

I've gone back to the other forum on occasion, just to check up on old friends, but eh, spiritually, it isn't healthy for me....so I stay here..where there is much better reading material..


----------



## Scott Shahan (Mar 26, 2009)

nicnap said:


> I found A Puritan's Mind first...from there found here, and joined. Didn't lurk...that was 6 years ago.



That is how I found out about the Puritanboard also!! I stumbled into it while I was on A Puritan's Mind. I lurked for almost a year or two before joining. When I joined the PB there was a completely different layout and format to the site. The site has made such great improvements over the years! And it is great to see all the growth.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Mar 26, 2009)

I lurked for all of about ten seconds. I found the board googling my pastor's name and found that someone was telling lies about him on here (he got banned) so I joined straight up and set the record straight.

Then I thought... 'What is this, some kind of baby-sprinkling ambush?' 

Seriously, though, I joined the PB for a very minor reason but it has had very major impacts upon me - both through positive and negative example. Certainly sharpened me up as Credo-Baptist, that is for sure!


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Mar 26, 2009)

I joined and then I lurked.


----------



## he beholds (Mar 26, 2009)

rescuedbyLove said:


> I lurked for 30 seconds, wondered whether I was eligible for 10 minutes, then joined.
> 
> -----Added 3/26/2009 at 06:06:56 EST-----
> 
> I didn't know if I would "make it", but I did!! Yay!!



Ditto!
I wrote the longest explanation, trying to prove that I was Reformed. (It's actually still my about me, b/c it is too much pressure to re-write it, but I only wrote it as a defense and had no idea other people would see it.)

I was searching for something and found this. That sounds so lame. I meant, I was searching a topic on google and found an article here. I was at that time addicted to a cloth diaper forum, so my husband was very pleased that I no longer started conversations with, "So today on the diaper website..." but instead, "So today on the Puritan Board..."

I had no idea what I was joining or if I would even stay, but I believe the first thing I posted was that, yes, Ben was a jerk for not sending his kids to college! Hahahaha...


----------



## Scottish Lass (Mar 26, 2009)

he beholds said:


> Ditto!
> I wrote the longest explanation, trying to prove that I was Reformed. (It's actually still my about me, b/c it is too much pressure to re-write it, but I only wrote it as a defense and had no idea other people would see it.)



Same here!!


----------



## Michael Doyle (Mar 26, 2009)

Dove right on in upon discovery. Was amazed that I was approved and made it through the screening process, box cutter and all and havent really shut up since.


----------



## lshepler412 (Mar 26, 2009)

I must confess...a couple of years! I'm a procrastinator I'm afraid.


----------



## reformed trucker (Mar 26, 2009)

I lurked for about 1 year before I joined. Would have joined sooner, but didn't know if I could because of the mini-mega non-denom I was attending.


----------



## Ivan (Mar 26, 2009)

I don't remember lurking at all. At the time I don't think I knew that was possible.


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Mar 26, 2009)

One day,I fell in love with it,at last people that think just like me and their very smart too,unlike me,so I can hopefully learn alot,


----------



## BG (Mar 26, 2009)

*About 3 years.*

R


----------



## ww (Mar 26, 2009)

I think I might have lurked for a week or so before I took the plunge.


----------



## etexas (Mar 27, 2009)

he beholds said:


> rescuedbyLove said:
> 
> 
> > I lurked for 30 seconds, wondered whether I was eligible for 10 minutes, then joined.
> ...


Jess, I THINK now they just give a blood-test to see if you are Reformed Positive it REALLY cuts down on paperwork! Seriously...Rich told me....ask him.


----------



## BJClark (Mar 27, 2009)

etexas;



> Jess, I THINK now they just give a blood-test to see if you are Reformed Positive it REALLY cuts down on paperwork! Seriously...Rich told me....ask him.



I'm thankful that wasn't the requirement when I joined, I really don't care for needles...


----------



## rescuedbyLove (Mar 27, 2009)

Scottish Lass said:


> he beholds said:
> 
> 
> > Ditto!
> ...



Yeah, me too! I wrote so much that the last half of it got cut off! So none of the reformed stuff even showed up! Well, I think it looked something like: _...blah-blah-blah.....and then I started listening to R. C. Spr_


----------



## A.J. (Mar 27, 2009)

I lurked for probably about 6 months.


----------



## DonP (Mar 27, 2009)

I think I joined many years ago and didn't stay long. Used to post a lot and read a lot on denominational yahoo boards. Forgot about this and stumbled on it doing a search for something. Looked at a few topic that were listed and decided to check out who was here and what was being said. So I didn't lurk. I posted immediately after reading the 1st thread. I love interacting, learning from others and picking up new ideas as well as sharing what God has taught me over the years. 

I was just thinking today I wonder why so many people view threads but post nothing, questions or ideas. Are they lurkers? Or just feel like people here attack back too much if they say something?? 
Maybe we could be more hospitable and inviting of questions and posts. 
Maybe we can start a thread, If you never posted before, why and please post something here! 

Whatever benefits their learning and growth and glorifies God.


----------



## Timothy William (Mar 27, 2009)

I first came across A Puritan's Mind in about November or December 2002 through a web search. I came across the boards soon after - they were very new at that time, hardly any threads, and a bit of a different feel to what they are now. I was only partially Reformed at the time, but I was intrigued, and I kept reading and lurking.

About March 2003 I wanted to comment on one of the threads, but I still hadn't joined as I didn't meet the eligibility requirements, so I emailed one of the administrators and gave my opinion on the thread topic, and explained why I hadn't joined and was emailing him instead. I thought the email would likely just be ignored, but he emailed back and posted my email to the relevant thread, which I found very impressive.

Around the same time I left my then church (Crossroads; I'm back there now, see the note in my sig) after some pretty serious disagreements with the pastors. A month later I stumbled across the Presbyterian Reformed church, which I attended for four years before it closed (I'm now back at Crossroads). Soon after that, when I thought I had a better understanding of Reformed doctrine, I joined the Puritan Boards, perhaps 6 months after I first came across them.


----------



## etexas (Mar 27, 2009)

One factor in getting me to join was our own Matthew Winzer. I was in a Reformed setting and fond of the King James Bible. I had heard some good defense of the AV and the TR in Reformed circles, some not so good, in my stealth mode I watched Matthew present some wonderful, deep and well thought defenses of this Bible and under-girding texts. I thought, "Wow, this is cool, a smart reformed person defending the AV. I am SO in!" True story.


----------



## Christoffer (Mar 27, 2009)

*Long, long time*

I lurked for maybe 2 years, though I didn't lurk regularly, I only checked out the forum now and then.

I spent most of my time in the apologetics forum, reading about Van Til and Clark.


----------



## etexas (Mar 27, 2009)

Christoffer said:


> I lurked for maybe 2 years, though I didn't lurk regularly, I only checked out the forum now and then.
> 
> I spent most of my time in the apologetics forum, reading about Van Til and Clark.


That is a good long healthy lurk my friend. 2 years...you got to see all my tantrums and you still joined! Bravery there!


----------



## nicnap (Mar 27, 2009)

Scott Shahan said:


> nicnap said:
> 
> 
> > I found A Puritan's Mind first...from there found here, and joined. Didn't lurk...that was 6 years ago.
> ...



 to that.

-----Added 3/27/2009 at 05:44:55 EST-----



Beth Ellen Nagle said:


> I joined and then I lurked.



That is what I did...for a while my average posts per day was .26...then .43; I think it is higher now...maybe .96.


----------



## Webservant (Mar 27, 2009)

Found the forum and immediately joined.


----------



## etexas (Mar 27, 2009)

PeaceMaker said:


> I think I joined many years ago and didn't stay long. Used to post a lot and read a lot on denominational yahoo boards. Forgot about this and stumbled on it doing a search for something. Looked at a few topic that were listed and decided to check out who was here and what was being said. So I didn't lurk. I posted immediately after reading the 1st thread. I love interacting, learning from others and picking up new ideas as well as sharing what God has taught me over the years.
> 
> I was just thinking today I wonder why so many people view threads but post nothing, questions or ideas. Are they lurkers? Or just feel like people here attack back too much if they say something??
> Maybe we could be more hospitable and inviting of questions and posts.
> ...


Go for it! Do an invitation Thread. Good idea.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Mar 27, 2009)

PeaceMaker said:


> I was just thinking today I wonder why so many people view threads but post nothing, questions or ideas. Are they lurkers? Or just feel like people here attack back too much if they say something??
> Maybe we could be more hospitable and inviting of questions and posts.
> Maybe we can start a thread, If you never posted before, why and please post something here!
> 
> Whatever benefits their learning and growth and glorifies God.



I view many threads without posting for several reasons
1. I have no experience in the issue, but am interested in what others say.
2. Anything useful I might say was said better by another poster.
3. I'm mildly interested in the topic, but I'm just keeping an eye on it (the silly ones, for example).

But it's not because anyone is confrontational.


----------



## Timothy William (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## etexas (Mar 27, 2009)

Scottish Lass said:


> PeaceMaker said:
> 
> 
> > I was just thinking today I wonder why so many people view threads but post nothing, questions or ideas. Are they lurkers? Or just feel like people here attack back too much if they say something??
> ...


This is NOT silly it is.....well...Scientific...


----------



## Scottish Lass (Mar 27, 2009)

Now, I didn't imply _this _thread was silly, but I can think of a few!


----------



## etexas (Mar 27, 2009)

Scottish Lass said:


> Now, I didn't imply _this _thread was silly, but I can think of a few!


Well, Rich and Chris, and Josh have done a few....what can I say...boys will be boys! Sigh!


----------



## Piano Hero (Mar 27, 2009)

Before I joined, I lurked for....well, basically forever.


----------



## etexas (Mar 27, 2009)

Piano Hero said:


> Before I joined, I lurked for....well, basically forever.


Forever is a LONG time.......are you sure it was forever?????


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 27, 2009)

Never lurked. I found PB and PM while doing some research back in the dark ages. I joned on 10-04-2002. That was right after the board started. I'm so ancient here that I creak when I type.


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy (Mar 27, 2009)

Found the PB when googling for info on seminaries. I lurked for about a month cuz I didn't think I was reformed enough to be in a forum called the "Puritan" Board. And then when I did apply, half my explanation was cut off too! And it was the part explaining why I was reformed! I'm shocked (and glad) that the admins were kind enough to let me in.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Mar 27, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Like, a minute and a half, I think.



Same here.


----------



## reformed trucker (Mar 28, 2009)

rescuedbyLove said:


> Scottish Lass said:
> 
> 
> > he beholds said:
> ...


----------



## etexas (Mar 28, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> Never lurked. I found PB and PM while doing some research back in the dark ages. I joned on 10-04-2002. That was right after the board started. I'm so ancient here that I creak when I type.


Thank you Lawrence! That explains a lot I was worried I was creaking!


----------

